# 2007+ ALTIMA NISMO CAT BACK EXHAUST



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

2007 AND UP ALTIMA NISMO CAT BACK. BRAND NEW NO MILES STILL IN THE BOX. SEDAN 3.5 MODEL ONLY. 1 IN STOCK. PRICE IS $695. PLUS TAX FOR CA RESIDENTS SHIPPING NOT INCLUDED. FROM CERRITOS NISSAN. IF YOU WANT EMAIL ME AT [email protected] OR PLACE THE ORDER ON CERRITOSNISSANPARTS.COM PART NUMBER IS 20100-ALTIMA.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

This is not ebay.


----------

